# LENOVO T470S not turbo boosting



## azerty1983 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have a LENOVO T470S with an i7 7600U which is supposed to go up to 3.90Ghz on turbo boost.
Guaranted frequency is 2.9Ghz.

When on battery using the balanced mode of windows, I can't turbo boost at all.
I use Prime95 to stress the laptop and it goes up to 2.80 Ghz max with 1 thread only.

On another forum, someone told me to try ThrottleStop. So I did.
Weird thing. When ThrotlleStop is launched but off (the button label is "turn on" not "turn off"), the same above (using prime) test goes up to 3.25Ghz. And ThrottleStop report CPU PL1 limit and RING EDP OTHER LIMIT.

When ThrottleStop is enabled (the button label is "turn off"), it can't go up to 3.25Ghz also with the same limits report (CPU PL1 and RING EDP OTHER). SpeedShift EPP 128 and SST green enabled.

Why can't I reach 3.5Ghz and above when using only 1 thread ? Reaching around 3.25Ghz with 4 threads is OK, but I though with one thread, I should thread higher frequency.

I feel ripped off by lenovo. I bought an premium CPU to compile code and I can't event reach the advertised turbo boost frequency.

Thank you all.


o


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2017)

It's probably designed with a poor cooling solution so that it doesn't run at full turbo.
You may want to contact Lenovo about this.

Also I don't think this laptop is designed to run something like prime95, I'm sure the CPU will throttle when you run it, it's a laptop.


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 18, 2017)

I think you need to disable BD PROCHOT and set the multiplier as high as it can go in order to achieve what you want. Anyway don't feel ripped off , pretty much all laptops do this

You are trying to run Prime95 ? On a laptop ? What did you expect ? Even on a desktop you would not maintain the turbo clocks with Prime95.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a thin low profile business laptop. The cooling system probably can't handle the heat load.

Prime95 is causing your CPU to thermal throttle. Either send it back and get a new/thicker laptop. Namely a gaming orientated one from gigabyte or msi and get the performance you are looking for


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Funny, I already configured 5 of those and actually checked that all of them boost to 3.9, which is awesome.
So let's go for the first round of questions:
- What Windows did you install?
- If it is Windows 10, did you install the Intel CPPC settings, which come as part of the Lenovo System Interface Foundation package?
- If you change to high performance and launch...idk, youtube, does it boost to 3,9?



azerty1983 said:


> When on battery using the balanced mode of windows, I can't turbo boost at all.


Yeah, it isn't supposed to in Windows 7 or 8.1 and Windows 10 without CPPC installed.



azerty1983 said:


> I feel ripped off by lenovo. I bought an premium CPU to *compile code* and I can't event reach the advertised turbo boost frequency.


And, to be honest, if that was the purpose, you could have gone with a T470p, which would be almost the same price and the i7 would be a HQ instead of a U model, which translates into an actual Quad Core.
Lenovo didn't rip you off, you just didn't choose right.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2017)

So you enabled a power saving profile and you are trying to figure out why a laptop wont turbo to max turbo under a stress test?

Because thats not how turbo works. If you exceed the tdp envelope it will downclock. All Intel and AMD processors do it. No one ripped you off you don't understand how turbo works.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2017)

The ThrottleStop Turn On - Turn Off option only applies to the Clock Modulation and Set Multiplier options.  You do not have either of those checked so this is not relevant.  For maximum performance, set EPP to 0.  This is the Energy Performance Preference setting.  You use 0 when you are interested in maximum performance.

I bought a Lenovo T570with a 7500U for my wife and it is a beast of a little computer.  It can use the 35 multiplier whether 1 or 2 cores are loaded.  Lenovo was nice enough to leave the power limits unlocked so I bumped those up and it can run LinX on both cores and maintain the 35 multiplier without a hint of any throttling.






Running steady at 28 Watts when the TDP rating is only 15 Watts is wonderful.  So is 87 GFlops out of a supposedly low power dual core CPU.  If Lenovo left your power limits unlocked then bump them up and see how it goes.

Edit - By the way, there is no guaranteed frequency.  Manufacturers can do whatever they want with these low power U CPUs.  If the Clamp bit in the processor is set, it might not be able to run at the default frequency.  If a manufacturer decides to send it into low power mode, it might not be able to run at its rated 15W TDP.  That is why I generally do not recommend the U Series.  You need to make sure that the power limits are unlocked and send the thing back immediately if it does not meet your requirements.

Edit - I like a solid 35 multiplier when idle too.  A fast computer is an efficient computer.  Check out the idle power consumption.  People do not realize that the reported frequency and voltage when a U CPU is idle is meaningless.  These CPUs will hunker down in a low power C State where the individual cores are actually spending 99% of their time at 0 MHz and 0 volts.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> It's probably designed with a poor cooling solution so that it doesn't run at full turbo.
> You may want to contact Lenovo about this.
> 
> Also I don't think this laptop is designed to run something like prime95, I'm sure the CPU will throttle when you run it, it's a laptop.


 


FreedomEclipse said:


> It's a thin low profile business laptop. The cooling system probably can't handle the heat load.
> 
> Prime95 is causing your CPU to thermal throttle. Either send it back and get a new/thicker laptop. Namely a gaming orientated one from gigabyte or msi and get the performance you are looking for




The thing is I never reached the max temperature. I was far away from it.
Throttlestop reported a power limit instead : thats what is odd because I read on reddit that they removed it. So perhaps they gave me one which still have this limit ?



cdawall said:


> So you enabled a power saving profile and you are trying to figure out why a laptop wont turbo to max turbo under a stress test?
> 
> Because thats not how turbo works. If you exceed the tdp envelope it will downclock. All Intel and AMD processors do it. No one ripped you off you don't understand how turbo works.



Laptop won't turbomax when on stress test ? Really ? I thought intel CPU are designed no matter what to reach that turbomax. Not for long, I agree, but their CPU are born to give the extra juice unless they're too hot or they're drawing to much power. Please correct me if I am wrong.

The temperature never reached TJMax.


----------



## StefanM (Aug 18, 2017)

Try XTU
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...treme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-?product=66427


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 18, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Try XTU
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...treme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-?product=66427



I tried XTU and it reports the same thing as throttle stop : power limits throttle is yellow lighted when using their bench test.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2017)

Did you raise the power limits yet?  That is the only way to get around power limit throttling.

The 7500U I have does not report any throttling after this is taken care of while running a much more demanding benchmark compared to XTU.


----------



## Drone69 (Aug 18, 2017)

Does it boost fully when not just using the battery?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 18, 2017)

azerty1983 said:


> Laptop won't turbomax when on stress test ? Really ? I thought intel CPU are designed no matter what to reach that turbomax. Not for long, I agree, but their CPU are born to give the extra juice unless they're too hot or they're drawing to much power. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> The temperature never reached TJMax.



Even my 4980 will drop multipliers you hit the tdp limit for the chip. Multiple people have mentioned how to get around it if Lenovo left it open.


----------



## Drone69 (Aug 19, 2017)

This review found the same problem your having.

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenov...D-Laptop-Review.200880.0.html#toc-performance


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for passing by ! You're quiet a legend around here !

How do you check if the T470s they sent me is power limited ? I read on reddit some where that they removed that power limit. And you also said that they did. 

You're talking about a Clamp bit. How can I check if it's set ?

My requirement should be met with the 7600u if it can reach the turbomax. I compile code in visual studio and the thing is, for the kind of projects I mainly design, the compiler does not use more than one core. So I chose to put money on a U CPU instead of an HQ of an T470P because of the 4x pci lane for the hard drive, the weight and the slim body.

The T470p is beefy but seemed too thick and too much.

On the screenshot you made, your multiplier above the speed shift setting is 35. Mine is 27. 

Did you change it by yourself ?

Did you make your test while on batterry ? People are telling me it's because I am on balanced mode. I thought balanced is supposed to push the CPU and slow down when no major load is queued.

I just fire up the laptop and it's odd : I am on balanced and it's right now at 3,8Ghz with no load, no stress test, no app launched.




unclewebb said:


> The ThrottleStop Turn On - Turn Off option only applies to the Clock Modulation and Set Multiplier options.  You do not have either of those checked so this is not relevant.  For maximum performance, set EPP to 0.  This is the Energy Performance Preference setting.  You use 0 when you are interested in maximum performance.
> 
> I bought a Lenovo T570with a 7500U for my wife and it is a beast of a little computer.  It can use the 35 multiplier whether 1 or 2 cores are loaded.  Lenovo was nice enough to leave the power limits unlocked so I bumped those up and it can run LinX on both cores and maintain the 35 multiplier without a hint of any throttling.
> 
> ...





unclewebb said:


> Did you raise the power limits yet?  That is the only way to get around power limit throttling.
> 
> The 7500U I have does not report any throttling after this is taken care of while running a much more demanding benchmark compared to XTU.


 
I guess that the problem. ThrottleStop and XTU report both a PL1.

When stressing with 4 threads, I can go as high as 2.6Ghz. It draws 8.5W





When stressing with 1 thread, I can go as high as 3.4Ghz. Still stopped at 8.5W.





Should have been able to reach 3.9Ghz with 1 thread ? I though I could get a little bit above 3Ghz with 4 threads and the full spectrum with only one thread.
That's what is important to me because the projects are not meant to be done on multiple threads.
Testing code may need more threads but I am not really concerned by that.

Thanks for helping me ! It's very much appreciated !



Drone69 said:


> This review found the same problem your having.
> 
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenov...D-Laptop-Review.200880.0.html#toc-performance



OMG !!!! I am doomed !!! That's exactly what's happening to me. How come they can sell those computers with those high end CPU if we can't even manage to use them at their full capacity ?

It's like selling a ferrari but telling people they can't go much higher than 10 km/h because the body of the car is made of paper...

So it's 3.9Ghz for the 2 cores ! Not just one of them ! I would be happy if I could reach that frequency with only one...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Your screenshots show that you still have Speed Shift - EPP set to 128.  Why?  That value can block your CPU reaching its maximum rated speed.  If you are looking for maximum performance when plugged in, change that to 0 in ThrottleStop.  Set it to about 80 when on battery power.

After that, disable BD PROCHOT.  This is a common throttling method and it is not needed.  With BD PROCHOT disabled, your CPU will still throttle if it ever gets too hot.

Next click on TPL and post a screenshot.  That will show what your power limits are set to and if they are locked or not.  If they are unlocked, try setting the Long and Short term power limits to 28 instead of 15.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i7/Intel-Core i7 i7-7600U.html

A 7600U can use the full 39 multiplier whether 1 or 2 cores are active as long as it is not overheating or exceeding the turbo power limits.  If you can increase the power limit, then your CPU can reach its full potential.

Edit - I just read the review.  Those guys need to learn how to use ThrottleStop.  

Edit -  You might be doomed.    U CPUs have a mode called TDP down.  This changes a 15 Watt TDP CPU into a 8.5 Watt CPU.  This change happens while you are using it and there might not be anything you can do about it.  The 7500U I played with never went into TDP down mode so it ran like a champ.  If this is the case, your only hope is to use ThrottleStop to do some under volting.  Reducing your CPU voltage can help your CPU avoid going into TDP down mode.

There is a setting within the Windows power profile that can let you access this TDP down limit but sometimes this setting is hidden.   Make sure you are on the Windows High Performance profile when testing.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll try to use the setting you just gave me to see what happens. But here a screenshot that bugs me out :





Why my PL1 is at 8.5W ? Is it normal ?
The guys in the review has 25W for both (PL1 and PL2)

I'll be back in 15 minutes : I am going to try your settings.



Drone69 said:


> Does it boost fully when not just using the battery?


When o


unclewebb said:


> Your screenshots show that you still have Speed Shift - EPP set to 128.  Why?  That value can block your CPU reaching its maximum rated speed.  If you are looking for maximum performance when plugged in, change that to 0 in ThrottleStop.  Set it to about 80 when on battery power.
> 
> After that, disable BD PROCHOT.  This is a common throttling method and it is not needed.  With BD PROCHOT disabled, your CPU will still throttle if it ever gets too hot.
> 
> ...







As you can see the short and long power term are at 25.
Throttlestop reports the same thing that HWinfo reports : PL1= 8 and PL2 = 25





unclewebb said:


> Your screenshots show that you still have Speed Shift - EPP set to 128.  Why?  That value can block your CPU reaching its maximum rated speed.  If you are looking for maximum performance when plugged in, change that to 0 in ThrottleStop.  Set it to about 80 when on battery power.
> 
> After that, disable BD PROCHOT.  This is a common throttling method and it is not needed.  With BD PROCHOT disabled, your CPU will still throttle if it ever gets too hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

In ThrottleStop, try checking the TDP Level Control and set that to 0.  Push OK and then try some more testing with those other suggestions I made.

HWiNFO shows that your CPU is in Current cTDP Level 1.  That is what is causing this problem.  That is low TDP mode and it sucks.

This can be set in multiple locations within the CPU.  If ThrottleStop or your Windows power plan can access this, you have hope.  If not, you are screwed.

Also, clear the Clamp option.  It is not needed.

TDP Level 2 is your TDP up level and that is rated at 25 Watts.  If you can get your CPU into this level and keep it there, performance will go way up.

Edit


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

So with the settings you ask to change, there's no change from the last stress test. Still hitting 2.6Ghz with 4 threads :






And hitting 3.4Ghz with 1 threads. 






I need the extra juice when unplugged because I mostly works not near my desk. And it would be an hassle for me to be plugged all the time just in order to get the extra juice.

Also, even when I am plugged, the results are the same. For 4 threads : 





I'll spare you the screenshot for 1 thread... 

Also I'd like to mention that right now, i am plugged and the CPU is reaching 3.78ghz on average but the power drawed is around 3W. Here's a screenshot of HWmonitor







unclewebb said:


> Your screenshots show that you still have Speed Shift - EPP set to 128.  Why?  That value can block your CPU reaching its maximum rated speed.  If you are looking for maximum performance when plugged in, change that to 0 in ThrottleStop.  Set it to about 80 when on battery power.
> 
> After that, disable BD PROCHOT.  This is a common throttling method and it is not needed.  With BD PROCHOT disabled, your CPU will still throttle if it ever gets too hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

TDP Throttle is still lighting up in ThrottleStop because your CPU is still in TDP Level 1 mode.  Go read my last post again.  I did a few edits.  

Is Windows using the Balanced power profile when plugged in and on battery power?  That is what is probably causing your CPU to go into low TDP mode and getting stuck there.

Here is some important info about this subject.

https://superuser.com/questions/909...al-framework-settings-what-exactly-do-they-do


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

So i cleared the clamp, put on the settings you asked and even clicked on "turn on" lol

But still the same result.

Where can I change the cTDP low level in ThrottleStop ? 

Also what time is it over there ? It's only to see if you're going to sleep soon or we can talk a little bit longer to see what are my options. (i am crying lol)




unclewebb said:


> In ThrottleStop, try checking the TDP Level Control and set that to 0.  Push OK and then try some more testing with those other suggestions I made.
> 
> HWiNFO shows that your CPU is in Current cTDP Level 1.  That is what is causing this problem.  That is low TDP mode and it sucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Have a look for this Windows setting.

https://superuser.com/questions/909...al-framework-settings-what-exactly-do-they-do

Almost have to go.  I will check back tomorrow to see if you can figure this out.  Post another screenshot of the ThrottleStop TPL window so I can see how you have that setup.

Some people disable or delete the Intel Thermal driver.  It is useless but I heard that WIndows 10 likes to reinstall it over and over again.  I avoid those updates.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Windows is in balanced mode everytime  : when plugged and when on battery. I though it was the best power plan since I want my CPU to get rest when not compiling anything.

I am going to read the link you sent from superuser.



unclewebb said:


> TDP Throttle is still lighting up in ThrottleStop because your CPU is still in TDP Level 1 mode.  Go read my last post again.  I did a few edits.
> 
> Is Windows using the Balanced power profile when plugged in and on battery power?  That is what is probably causing your CPU to go into low TDP mode and getting stuck there.
> 
> ...


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Balanced profile is not necessary.  Modern CPUs use low power C States to save power.  Switch to High Performance ASAP.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Running the CPU that high all the time ? Now, it never goes below 3.5Ghz all the time.
And when I launch ts bench 4 threads, it goes at 2.7Ghz (like in the previous tests)
I am read the link you sent and I am going to install the driver, even if it's for windows 8.

It's a DELL software, not from INTEL. Is it ok anyway to install it ?



unclewebb said:


> Balanced profile is not necessary.  Modern CPUs use low power C States to save power.  Switch to High Performance ASAP.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Idle CPU cores go into the low power C7 C State.  In this state, they are at 0 MHz and 0 Volts.  I think I mentioned earlier that reported MHz and voltage are not a good way to judge what a CPU is doing when it is idle.  Use the TS or HWiNFO C State data to see what your CPU is really doing.  Remember; C7 = 0 MHz and the CPU is disconnected from the voltage rail getting 0 Volts.  Can't beat that.

Your computer likely already has that driver installed.  Look in the Device Manager for it.

If the driver is installed, this setting might be hidden in your Windows power options.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes you mentionned that earlier. After posting, I was running around the numbers of HWINFO and I saw the low power draw.  And also the fact that it stays at C7 90% of the time even if it's at 3.8Ghz (reported MHz).

Can't see the driver in the device manager. Under which node it should be ?
If we can change that configuration, why do you think the laptop was configured that way ? I mean, did lenovo do this on purpose for some valid reason ?








unclewebb said:


> Idle CPU cores go into the low power C7 C State.  In this state, they are at 0 MHz and 0 Volts.  I think I mentioned earlier that reported MHz and voltage are not a good way to judge what a CPU is doing when it is idle.  Use the TS or HWiNFO C State data to see what your CPU is really doing.  Remember; C7 = 0 MHz and the CPU is disconnected from the voltage rail getting 0 Volts.  Can't beat that.
> 
> Your computer likely already has that driver installed.  Look in the Device Manager for it.
> 
> If the driver is installed, this setting might be hidden in your Windows power options.









unclewebb said:


> Idle CPU cores go into the low power C7 C State.  In this state, they are at 0 MHz and 0 Volts.  I think I mentioned earlier that reported MHz and voltage are not a good way to judge what a CPU is doing when it is idle.  Use the TS or HWiNFO C State data to see what your CPU is really doing.  Remember; C7 = 0 MHz and the CPU is disconnected from the voltage rail getting 0 Volts.  Can't beat that.
> 
> Your computer likely already has that driver installed.  Look in the Device Manager for it.
> 
> If the driver is installed, this setting might be hidden in your Windows power options.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Laptop manufacturers do a lot of questionable things.  An 8.5 Watt low TDP mode sounds like a reasonable idea when on battery power but is a terrible idea when plugged in.  You will have to contact Lenovo to find out why they chose to do this.  They will likely play dumb.

Did you try setting this to 0 or 2 in ThrottleStop?  This only works on some computers because the TDP Level can be set in multiple locations.  The CPU will try to use the lowest TDP level so if it is set high in one place and low in another place; it will go with low TDP.

If you do not see Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Setting in your Power Options then it is likely hidden.  I will try to show you tomorrow how to look a little deeper for it.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you for your help ! See you tomorrow !



unclewebb said:


> Laptop manufacturers do a lot of questionable things.  An 8.5 Watt low TDP mode sounds like a reasonable idea when on battery power but is a terrible idea when plugged in.  You will have to contact Lenovo to find out why they chose to do this.  They will likely play dumb.
> 
> Did you try setting this to 0 or 2 in ThrottleStop?  This only works on some computers because the TDP Level can be set in multiple locations.  The CPU will try to use the lowest TDP level so if it is set high in one place and low in another place; it will go with low TDP.
> 
> If you do not see Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework Setting in your Power Options then it is likely hidden.  I will try to show you tomorrow how to look a little deeper for it.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 19, 2017)

Open up a command window and type in this.

*powercfg -qh >C:\report.txt*

That will create a file called report.txt on your C: drive that will show all of the available power options including the hidden ones.  It is a big file so you might need to upload it somewhere or copy and paste the info to www.pastebin.com

Have a look in there for the Intel Dynamic Platform stuff.  If it is in there, I will show you how to uncover it so it shows up in your Power Options.  Yep, see you tomorrow.  I am almost as interested as you are in solving this.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Good morning !

This is the output of powercfg : https://pastebin.com/qbHngWte





unclewebb said:


> Open up a command window and type in this.
> 
> *powercfg -qh >C:\report.txt*
> 
> ...







This is the options set in the main window :





The 1 thread test :





I also have to ask. You said last night that 8.5 TDP is ok on battery. Does it mean it should change dynamically when plugged ?







unclewebb said:


> Have a look for this Windows setting.
> 
> https://superuser.com/questions/909...al-framework-settings-what-exactly-do-they-do
> 
> ...








_JP_ said:


> Funny, I already configured 5 of those and actually checked that all of them boost to 3.9, which is awesome.
> So let's go for the first round of questions:
> - What Windows did you install?
> - If it is Windows 10, did you install the Intel CPPC settings, which come as part of the Lenovo System Interface Foundation package?
> ...



How did you check you they actually boosted to turbo max ?
Because, it reports at high performance that it's at turbo max but that's a fake.
I am on Windows 10 by the way.

I chose that laptop because of the fact that the T470p is so much bulkier compared to the T470S. It's almost 5 mm ticker. That's insane. And besides that, there's the fact that for the hard drive there's only x2 pcie, T470s as x4. For the same price, I could have a better display, a better cpu. I've checked online. I don't really know how fat and heavy the T470p is but the T470s is like a cloud.

Also, from the task I do the most, I don't really need the actual 4 real cores. I have a VM with linux with all my stuff in it (databases, web server, etc...). The workload of my main task is not that high. Only building projects are an heavy workload but since it can't really use more than one core and that I don't too much projects inside 1 solution, the 7600U is more than enough.

Perhaps I'll feel something during my project's tests but I did not tried yet. If all those tests need to run, may be I'll feel a pain. If really it's the case, I'll have 3 weeks to decide if I prefer the sexy body of the T470s or if I prefer a beefy Thinkpad to handle that task even if build servers exist for that purpose.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2017)

Azerty, stop the double/triple/quadruple posting please, use either the edit or multiquote tabs otherwise the thread starts to look like a chatroom...... thank you.


----------



## azerty1983 (Aug 19, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Azerty, stop the double/triple/quadruple posting please, use either the edit or multiquote tabs otherwise the thread starts to look like a chatroom...... thank you.


Sorry for that, I'll use the multi quote from now


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2017)

I had a look through your Windows power plan and I did not see any evidence that your laptop is using the Intel Thermal Framework driver.  It is normally found there and it should also be listed in the device manager.

I went to the Lenovo website and this driver is not listed as a download for your laptop.  It is possible that Lenovo wrote a similar driver or more likely, they simply added a single line of code to the bios that puts your CPU into TDP-down mode permanently, regardless of what power plan you are using.  Configurable TDP (cTDP), TDP-up and TDP-down are the official Intel terms for this feature in case you want to do some Google research.  Not fair to consumers when three different laptops can use the exact same CPU but could perform vastly different depending on whether the CPU is set to a maximum of 15 Watts, 25 Watts or 8.5 Watts.

You can try changing cTDP in ThrottleStop but don't get your hopes up.  The TDP Level can be set in multiple locations within the CPU and ThrottleStop does not have access to all of them.






Check off TDP Level, set that to 0 and then push OK.  Open up HWiNFO and check if cTDP has changed.  After that, run some TS Bench or similar stress test and see if the reported power consumption goes beyond 8.5 Watts.  It might briefly work but ultimately, it might go back into TDP-down mode.  You can also try the same test with TDP Level set to 2.  If it keeps getting reset, go back to idle, set it again and then check off the Lock option.  This locks this option within the CPU and you will not be able to change it again until you power down and reboot.  You might also have to delete the ThrottleStop.INI config file before starting ThrottleStop after you boot up or else your CPU will get locked over and over again.  That wouldn't be a bad thing if this option works.



> You said last night that 8.5 TDP is ok on battery. Does it mean it should change dynamically when plugged ?



It is called the Intel Dynamic Platform.  The whole point was to give manufacturers more options so they could run a CPU at a higher TDP when plugged in and then automatically switch to a lower TDP when running on battery power.  Small batteries in small devices are not happy when you try to draw big watts from them.  This will shorten their life span.  I have never heard of this feature being used to lock the CPU at a max of 8.5 Watts all of the time but manufacturers can and do choose to do anything they want when it comes to design.


----------

